# Windows Media Player 11.0.6 AVI problem



## cbg (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok so Windows Media Player has been playing my WMV files just fine. And some AVI files as well. But the last too AVI files i have downloaded could only play the audio, and i was stuck watching the visualization instead of the video. Now I can play these two AVI files in VLC and GOM, but I just prefer WMP. And I was thinking maybe I need a codec? But I was looking on Microsoft.com, and I honestly don't know which codecs I need. Also, it seems a lot of the codecs are not meant for Windows Vista? Please help 



EDIT - ok so i tried to play both files in windows media. i went to properties and the audio codecs for both files are AC3Filter. There is nothing listed under video codec. um so what does this mean? then i went to microsoft.com again to download the AC3 codec, but it still didn't work.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

You're right its missing a codec or two. That's one of the reasons that I like the alternate players. Have you noticed that even for known formats that WMP takes it time finding and using the codec? Its either buggy or has something to do with DRM I think.

Its an interesting question because all my answers lead to codec packs that are used by alternate players or Window Media Classic. I'll have to look into it more in depth because my inclination is that WMP is less robust than the others so I abandon it. Work or you're out is my motto in that regard.

The AC3 filter is just for the audio and mostly just for peripheral effects like boosting the volume on video with very low levels, etc.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> But the last too AVI files i have downloaded could only play the audio, and i was stuck watching the visualization instead of the video. Now I can play these two AVI files in VLC and GOM, but I just prefer WMP. And I was thinking maybe I need a codec?


Get this app and run your problem AVIs through it. It should tell you what codec(s) you need. You might only need one.

http://www.headbands.com/gspot/

You might also look into this:

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multim...deo-Codecs/Advanced-Vista-Codec-Package.shtml

http://www.jtow.net/users/triess/


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure if WMP uses any special codec for AVIs. I think they are associated with "quartz.dll"

Try going to start and running:

*regsvr32 quartz.dll*

There's a good general FAQ here, part of which covers the AVI format:

http://www.codecguide.com/faq.htm


----------

